# My Lightroom 3 Will Not Launch



## cathead77 (May 4, 2011)

Just installed LR3 and when I try to launch the program I get an error message telling me the application has failed to start because it's side-by-side configuration is incorrect. I have uninstalled several times, rebooted, downloaded this: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyId=32BC1BEE-A3F9-4C13-9C99-220B62A191EE&displaylang=en, but I still get the error message. Any ideas?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 4, 2011)

Alan, just to be sure, that is LR3.4 from the d/load you have installed??

There will be some guru's along shortly - thanks for your patience!!


----------



## clee01l (May 4, 2011)

Alan, I don't understand "it's side-by-side configuration is incorrect"   What are the exact contents of this error  message?  The link that you reference is for the 2005 32 bit VC++ runtime.  There are newer versions available.  
LR installations should include any VC++ runtime version necessary for the correct execution of LR and should probably call the latest VC++ runtime (2008) . You should not need  to acquire anything from Microsoft that LR does not provide and redistribute..   Your profile say you are running a 64 bit Vista OS.  The runtime you link to is for 32 bit applications.  LR should install the 64 bit version on your system if it needs it.  In looking at my installed base, I have several VCC runtime version  installed. These run the gamut for both 2005 and 2008  and both x86 and x64 flavors.  It is transparent to me which if any are called by LRv3.4. 

(And don't let Geoff fool you. Just because his subtitle is 'Moderator' Doesn't mean that he's not a guru too.)


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 4, 2011)

I've used Macs for many years though Cletus so this type of stuff is double-dutch to me!!:crazy:


----------



## cathead77 (May 4, 2011)

clee01l said:


> Alan, I don't understand "it's side-by-side configuration is incorrect"   What are the exact contents of this error  message?  The link that you reference is for the 2005 32 bit VC++ runtime.  There are newer versions available.
> LR installations should include any VC++ runtime version necessary for the correct execution of LR and should probably call the latests VC++ runtime . You should not need  to acquire anything from Miocrosoft.   Your profile say you are running a 64 bit Vista OS.  The runtime you link to is for 32 bit applications.  LR should install the 64 bit version on your system if it needs it.  In looking at my installed base, I have several VCC runtime version  installed. These run the gamut for both 2005 and 2008  and both x86 and x64 flavors.  It is transparent to me which if any are called by LRv3.4.
> 
> (And don't let Geoff fool you. Just because his subtitle is 'Moderator' Doesn't mean that he's not a guru too.)


 
The way I worded it is exactly what it says......"The application has failed to start because it's side-by-side configuration is incorrect". I would also think that all the necessary files to run the program should be included. I actually ran and installed 2 of those runtime applications. One was done by the Adobe "help technician". Thanks for looking for me.


----------



## clee01l (May 4, 2011)

Kiwigeoff said:


> I've used Macs for many years though Cletus so this type of stuff is double-dutch to me!!:crazy:


And I can only go so far giving out Mac advice for the same reason.  We'll just have to see If  I can carry water for Microsoft.


----------



## clee01l (May 4, 2011)

cathead77 said:


> The way I worded it is exactly what it says......"The application has failed to start because it's side-by-side configuration is incorrect". I would also think that all the necessary files to run the program should be included. I actually ran and installed 2 of those runtime applications. One was done by the Adobe "help technician". Thanks for looking for me.


I've never encountered an error message from Microsoft that said "side-by-side configuration is incorrect".  So I don't know what this means. If it is a LR generated message, then it is new to me.  Are you running the 64 bit version of LR?  In what program folder is your LR exe installed?  There is some possibility the Windows on Windows is somehow mis-configured causing such a message. You should not need to or want to install and run the 32 bit version of LR.  And I'm thinking the 64 bit version would not invoke WoW.


----------



## cathead77 (May 4, 2011)

clee01l said:


> I've never encountered an error message from Microsoft that said "side-by-side configuration is incorrect".  So I don't know what this means. If it is a LR generated message, then it is new to me.  Are you running the 64 bit version of LR?  In what program folder is your LR exe installed?  There is some possibility the Windows on Windows is somehow mis-configured causing such a message. You should not need to or want to install and run the 32 bit version of LR.  And I'm thinking the 64 bit version would not invoke WoW.


As it was installing I noticed it said it was installing the 64 bit version. I uninstalled again and tried installing straight from the disc, but I get the same error. It was installing in Program Files. This time I changed it to install in Program Files (x)86, because that's where Elements is. Nothing has helped, though. I installed it on my laptop out of curiosity with no problem.


----------



## cathead77 (May 4, 2011)

Here is a screen capture of the actual error message:


----------



## clee01l (May 4, 2011)

Your (x)86 folder is for 32 bit apps. Elements is a 32 bit app.  LR would want to correctly install the 64 bit app in the 64 bit 'Program Files' Folder. You should let it do this.   That you are able to successfully install on your Laptop suggests that your windows install is in someway corrupt or other installed apps are walking over shared DLLs that LR needs to run.  This is the point we need to address. As such, it is not really a LR issue but a Windows setup issue.  We can work on that here, but the level of technical help for windows system problems might not be as sophisticated as that for resolving LR issues.   Can you get back to a restore point that reflects the state of your OS before you began installing LR3?  

What Vista SP are you running?  What OS is the Laptop running?   There are a couple of knowledgeable Windows folks in the UK and mainland Europe that might chime in when they wake up on Wednesday Morning.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 4, 2011)

remove Lightroom and follow these instructions:-

1) Run As Administrator at the CMD Prompt
type: sfc /scannow
Let it finish and then reboot your pc.

2) Download and Install these files:
a. Download details: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (x86)
b. Download details: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable Package (x86)
c. Download details: Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x86)
d. Download details: Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 SP1 Redistributable Package (x86)
e. Download details: Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86)


3) Download and install your WindowsUpdates that are ready.

4) Install Lightroom


----------



## cathead77 (May 4, 2011)

sizzlingbadger said:


> remove Lightroom and follow these instructions:-
> 
> 1) Run As Administrator at the CMD Prompt
> type: sfc /scannow
> ...


 
I don't mean to be so ignorant, but run what as administrator? I have never done anything like that ever. Thank you for your patience...


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 4, 2011)

Sorry I hadn't quite finished my post and I got cut off going through a tunnel, I'm on the train. I'll have an update shortly.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 4, 2011)

The problem is you have some missing or corrupted dll files in your windows system, these instructions are a common way to fix this.

You need to run the command in an elevated command window. You can see how this is done here  it may prompt you for your original Windows install CD so it can repair broken dll files.

These are the links for the software you need to install (we are actually re-installing these as they probably have the corrupt dll's)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...EE-A3F9-4C13-9C99-220B62A191EE&displaylang=en

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...D9-AE1A-4A14-984D-389C36F85647&displaylang=en

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...34-3e03-4391-8a4d-074b9f2bc1bf&displaylang=en

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...75-3B97-4AB7-A40D-3802B2AF5FC2&displaylang=en

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=a7b7a05e-6de6-4d3a-a423-37bf0912db84


my Windows admin days have been over for a few years but if this doesn't work it certainly won't hurt and I have fixed the 'side by side' error doing this for a friends PC last year.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 4, 2011)

Beats just reminded me we will need the 64bit packages too....  hopefully we have the links for them shortly.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 4, 2011)

so we need to add these too. I know this may seem painful but we are trying to fix your Windows install without re-installing it all again 

2005: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/e...3-D6ACABD5D13B
2005 SP1:http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/e...4-B9A6D7BD44DA
2008: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/e...displaylang=en
2008 SP1: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/e...4-157CFDFFEE4E
2010: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...f-9350143d5867


----------



## cathead77 (May 4, 2011)

I may have to Purchase Windows 7 if I can't find my restore disc. I swear I put it in a safe place so I would be able to go to it, but it's not where I thought I put it. Woe is me.....Thank you for all this trouble you are going to.


----------



## cathead77 (May 4, 2011)

I will surely get back on this as soon as I possibly can. Thanks again for all this help. I have to try to get some sleep right now.....busy day tomorrow. Thank you, thank you.....


----------



## cathead77 (May 4, 2011)

OK.......I did all of the above and I still get the same error message. However, I will note that all of the 64 bit links were broken links. The pages they took me to did provide a suggested item in a search window. I did the search and downloaded and installed the files that were on the first page on the list. I will note that most of the features in the Administrative Tools folder in the Control panel give me the same error message. Thanks for the help.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 4, 2011)

Sounds like a re-install of Windows would be the best and safest option in this case. If you can then Windows 7 would be your best bet if you have to go through a re-install might as well upgrade too.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 4, 2011)

Before going that far (though I agree that may be the best option), have you considered restoring from a System Restore point? If you can pin down when these errors started, you could go back to the last restore point before then. Just a thought....


----------



## cathead77 (May 4, 2011)

TNG said:


> Before going that far (though I agree that may be the best option), have you considered restoring from a System Restore point? If you can pin down when these errors started, you could go back to the last restore point before then. Just a thought....


 
I did, Jim. I could go back to April 28th, but it must have corrupted before then Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 4, 2011)

OK. What Service Pack level are you at?


----------



## cathead77 (May 4, 2011)

I am at SP2.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 4, 2011)

Ho hum....no joy there then! Just getting back to the Visual C++ plug-ins again, could you post a screenshot of the relevant entries in the list of installed programs (Control Panel>Programs and Features)....like this:



I'd just like to see what's actually installed....


----------



## cathead77 (May 4, 2011)

Just installed LR3 and when I try to launch the program I get an error message telling me the application has failed to start because it's side-by-side configuration is incorrect. I have uninstalled several times, rebooted, downloaded this: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyId=32BC1BEE-A3F9-4C13-9C99-220B62A191EE&displaylang=en, but I still get the error message. Any ideas?


----------



## cathead77 (May 4, 2011)

I got this....


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 4, 2011)

cathead77 said:


> ... I will note that all of the 64 bit links were broken links. ...



Sorry, my fault 

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 4, 2011)

To be honest I'm not sure what to recommend next. I know that if it was my PC I'd be reasonably happy to 'try things', knowing that if needed I could end up doing a clean re-install of the OS....so I'd probably uninstall ALL the Visual C++ components and then do a Windows Update which would hopefully re-download the components needed. But all that takes time, so if you're in a hurry maybe the switch to Win7 would be a better bet.

Sorry I can't help more...


----------



## clee01l (May 4, 2011)

Alan, Here is what I have installed for my Win7-64 for redistributables: Note that my list is very much shorter than yours.  You might begin by uninstalling everything on your list and then installing LR 3.4  LR should provide its own redistributable if it needs one.  Uninstalling all your VC++ rediistributables may break other apps, but reinstalling these other applications should bring them back to working order.  If your new install of LR solves your LR problem.   I do not think it is necessary for you to manually install the VC++ redistributables.  Programs that require these should provide them at installation and Running Windows Update will add back in the ATL Updates. 

Should you get to the point of upgrading to Win7-64, it will install over Vista without the need to reformat your HD like Microsoft requires for XP->Win7.   And before you  install the upgrade, run Windows Easy Transfer so that all your user data files and registry settings will get transferred  painlessly.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the help so far - Alan I'm sure the team :hail: will get you there!! :focus::surprised:


----------

